# Striped Bass crab pattern help



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe you could tie some lead thread around the hook. That won't change the profile. But pictures of your fly might help


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Here it is. EP fleeing crab tied on a gamagatzu m












SL11 size 1. I’d also like to go alittle bigger on the pattern... half dollar size would be ideal.


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Here’s one that hasn’t been fished. Didn’t realize how bad the the other got beat up fishing...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every tier has their own crab patterns (or wants their own pattern at any rate...). Many are very site specific (what works for me a thousand miles to the south probably won't work for you...) so I'd begin haunting your local fly shops (or talking to local fly anglers in your area to find a skilled local tier...) to find an alternative or two to that pattern that might not make such a big splat on landing (a common problem with weighted bugs...).

An alternative is to change your presentation... Instead of tossing to the fish either lay the fly out short or much longer (then for the long presentation quickly skitter the fly along the surface to where it will intercept the fish and simply allow it to drop into position... for the short presentation you're in "gambling" mode - hoping the fish will move toward your offering before you begin stripping...). The main idea is to keep the noisy landing away from the spooky fish... We have the same problem down here with permit and bonefish (they'll eat if you don't scare them to death first...).

Hope this helps...


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Makes perfect sense to me. I’m just happy to be seeing fish and having shots. The fish I’m catching still have sea lice. So they are definitely migratory. I’m hoping they settle down over the next couple weeks and get comfortable. I’m new to the shallow sight fishing game and getting most of my experience on vacation hiring guides. Absolutely invaluable if you want to take it to the next level, IMO.
The one thing that is really working in my favor is the lack of pressure. I’ve fished this area 6 times and no other boats... a few curious boaters slowly going by as I’m on the bow solo scanning the water. It probably looks strange to them! 
So I’m gonna sit down at the fly desk and get after it. Now that I’m dialing in their behavior, I think I know what I need. Thanks


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

LISPrivateer said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. I’m just happy to be seeing fish and having shots. The fish I’m catching still have sea lice. So they are definitely migratory. I’m hoping they settle down over the next couple weeks and get comfortable. I’m new to the shallow sight fishing game and getting most of my experience on vacation hiring guides. Absolutely invaluable if you want to take it to the next level, IMO.
> The one thing that is really working in my favor is the lack of pressure. I’ve fished this area 6 times and no other boats... a few curious boaters slowly going by as I’m on the bow solo scanning the water. It probably looks strange to them!
> So I’m gonna sit down at the fly desk and get after it. Now that I’m dialing in their behavior, I think I know what I need. Thanks


I think anytime you have lead eyes you will get a little "splat" when she hits the water. 

Lack of pressure- " having any luck?" " "Nope, dead as a door nail"

I go to great lengths to never let anyone see me fight or land a fish.

​


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

I may be new to sightfishing, but I’ve mastered the art of deception. The internet has ruined a lot of our hard work... but then again we have this great resource!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

LISPrivateer said:


> I may be new to sightfishing, but I’ve mastered the art of deception. The internet has ruined a lot of our hard work... but then again we have this great resource!


I would be super quiet about your spot.


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> I would be super quiet about your spot.


Just hope it holds up through the summer... kinda feel like a 16 year old again. The excitement.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

An acquaintance of mine designed a striper crab fly called "The Buffy" look it up there are a few videos on it. Quite a bit larger than what you would think. He and all of his friends swear by it and they do quite well with it. For me I tend to stay with clousers and deceivers a bit more. If you use a sink tip say 350 grain or 250 you won't need has heavy a fly. And you don't need a long leader as well- frankly you can get away with 4 or 5 feet at most for sinking lines etc. I use primarily an intermediate but too the 250 grain and I have been very successful this season to date. Tight lines!


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks 7wt. Never thought to try a 250 on the flats... but it makes sense to me. As does the shorter leader. That Buffy fly looks like it would land quiet. Thanks!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You might try a floating or suspending crab pattern as well. I fish some redfish in deep water 3-6’ in a similar scenario to deep water. It’s very hard to get a fly down to them quick enough or if casting to far then they change direction.

That is what my floating crab pattern was designed for. I have seen fish come up 3-4’ in the water column to eat it. To make it sink a little and fished on a sink tip substitute the rabbit claws with foam for hackles and remove the front foam cylinder and it will slowly sink.

Here is a step by step I did for the fiberglass manifesto. Let me know if it works for you.

I have sold it to a few striped bass guys and they have had success with it.

http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com/2019/01/destination-flies-doyles-floating-crab.html?m=1


----------

